# Homes For Our Troops Charity Shooting Match.



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Attention all Texas gun owners and avid shooters: We are proud to announce a charity event for “Homes for our Troops”, the J Bar L Firearm Training Academy and Chandler’s Shooting Range “Top Shot” shooting match. 

The event will be held Sunday, September 9th, 2012 at Chandlers Shooting Range, located at 789 FM 1637 Valley Mills Texas, 76689, from 12:00-6:00 PM. Entry fee is $25.00 and you will need to bring your own guns and ammo. 

The rules of the shoot will be opposite from the CHL qualification course. 10 rounds will be fired from 15 yards, 20 rounds from 7 yards, and 20 rounds from 3 yards. This will be a timed match with a little twist to it. Only the 5 ring will count as a positive on the score, the 4 ring and the 3 ring will be counted as misses. Each miss will be deducted from the total score. The “Top Shot” will be awarded with an award plaque that will have Homes for Our Troops Charity “Top Shot "winner engraved on it, and all the bragging rights they can put out. 

So come out and support our Texas soldier who needs our help. This event is open to the public and all shooters need to report early to go over Range Rules and Safety Orientation. Bring the family out and make this a fun day. In order to compete, you must be at least 18 years of age. You will sign a waiver of liability before you shoot. For those of you that don’t shoot, come on out and cheer on your favorite shooter and help support our soldiers. 

Thanks so much and hope to see a lot turn out to this event.
Contact me at 254-945-3206 or 254-253-0257 for more details. please go to J Bar L Firearm Training Academy go to news and events page and use contact us box to sign up for match. or make a donation go to Homes For Our Troops: Building Specially Adapted Homes for Severely Injured Veterans.

Thank you for helping us support out troops.


----------

